# Zeiss Riflescope



## Red-Dot (Aug 1, 2012)

I am interested in getting a new Zeiss scope for my elk hunting expedition next fall.  Has anyone on here had any experience with the Zeiss Rapid- Z reticule system? Looks like a interesting concept.


http://www.zeiss.com/C12568CF00206298/ContainerTitel/RapidZ/$File/index.html


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2012)

That's a heavy center crosshair...  at 300m it looks to be an easy moa cover....    odd for a Zeiss to have that much target loss.

Not liking so much, sorry.


----------



## Etype (Aug 1, 2012)

Most ballistic reticles... don't work.  They would only work for one caliber under one set of atmospheric conditions, yet they are usually one size fits all.  The same with windage holds, it's vastly different from one round to another.  Granted, they are usually close enough for _hits.  _

Example- for both 5.56 and 7.62, you could hold .5 mils for 200 m, 1.5 for 300, 2.75 for 400, 4.25 for 500...

I would use that to shoot at bad people all day, because I know that puts me within a 40" kill zone vertically.  However, I don't care if I wound someone and he runs away to bleed to death on the other side of the mountain.  The thing with hunting is the kill zone is much smaller, especially vertically, which makes range calls much more important.


----------



## Red-Dot (Aug 2, 2012)

Crosshair thickness is a consideration especially at long ranges. (I usually shoot a Leupold Multi-Plex for deer hunting)..... The tradeoff is in the early morning and twilight time frames, I want a crosshair which I can actually see when light diminishes. Guess I will look around a bit more....


----------

